# Jezebel aka Rinky Dink



## Rinky Dink (Aug 30, 2008)

Our beloved cat, Jezebel passed away two weeks ago. She was 12. Her illness was very sudden and we believe our vet is guilty of malpractice, as he overlooked serious symptoms and sent her home, when she was very sick and on her deathbed. He also gave her an injection that was never approved by the FDA, for use on cats. Ten hours after the injection, she died, at 3:30am, at an emergency animal hospital.

My wife and I are just heartbroken. Jezebel was by our side every waking moment. She had such a personality and was so loving. Our house and our lives, seem so empty without her.


----------



## Rinky Dink (Aug 30, 2008)

*A few more pics*

I have had a small side business, since about 2001, doing concert and sports photography. I have been going through thousands of photos and have found over 500 of Jezebel.

I am finding more everyday, as I go through hundreds of photo sets, many of which contain photos of Jezebel. At the beginning or end of a photo set, of a band in concert, or sporting event, I am finding pictures of her, as she was always there when I was getting my camera equipment ready, or coming home from a gig. I loved to photograph her and many times she seemed to be posing for the camera. She was always doing something cute and if my camera was close, I was always taking pictures of her.

She loved to watch TV. I would recommend a kitty video. We bought a DVD at a local pet store, on a whim, and she watched it many times. She would run to the TV, when she saw me get the chair from the dining room.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

aww, such a pretty girl!! She has the divided face like my baby Boo.

have you taken any legal action against that vet?


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh my she was stunningly beautiful! Looks like she even enjoyed having her picture took! Those are some fabulous shots and I am so glad you have them. I am so sorry for your loss. I too lost my 12 year old cat, Ozzie just over two years ago. He was my best friend. It was sometimes excruitingly painful but it will get better, even if it that doesn't seem possible now. I wish you peace.


----------



## Rinky Dink (Aug 30, 2008)

I have not taken action, yet. What I have read seems to say that you can't get much, besides the cost of the vet bill and the replacement cost of another animal.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I to lost one of my furbabies last month. As I was looking at pictures on my cellphone I was amused to see so many pics of my cats versus my three children! Time heals all wounds.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry ((hugs)) 
I know what it feels like, a vet overdosed my toy poodle on valium a few years ago, killing her.
We were able to recover the vet costs, and approximately what it would cost to get another toy poodle. But it didn't help the pain.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful cat


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. I know there is really nothing you can get (such as money) that would make you feel better about the situation. I am just so sorry for what happened. I wish you the best. 

RIP little kitty :angel


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a lovely girl.


----------

